# KrisL's driving history (long, lots of pics)



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm 26 and the 10 yr anniversary of me having my driver's license recently passed. This post is a tribute to all my previous automobiles.

*Car 1: 1984 Toyota Tercel (1996)* My Mom gave me this when I turned 16. If you wanted to get something out of the hatch, you could either use your key to open it OR stick your hand through one of the rust holes. 62hp, 3 speed auto. I was going to sell it to a friend of mine for $100, but then 11 months after driving it, the timing belt broke (177,000 miles, probably the original belt for all I know).....so I sold it to him for $50. He ended up taking the speakers and radio out of it and then selling it to a junk yard for $30. *Total miles put on this car by me: ~8000*










*Car 2: 1982 Toyota Supra (1997)*. I made a huge mistake not taking this car to a mechanic prior to buying it. The body/frame was completely rusted. The loop that holds one of the rear shock bolts completely broke off when going down the freeway... had to get that welded. Starter, thermometer, windshield wiper motor, etc etc etc went out. Spent $1200 on the car, put about $1200 into it, sold it for $500 8 months after buying it. This was when I started attempting repairs on the car myself. I loved that car - my first RWD. 140HP I6, 5 speed manual. *Total miles put on this car by me: ~6000*.

(no picture)

*Car 3: 1992 Chevy Beretta (1997)*. I loved this car... I found BerettaNet, a Beretta mailing list on the 'net. This is where my "modding" began. I installed an instrument cluster from a GT (w/ a tach), an electric trunk release, and a few other small "mods." I became the webmaster of Beretta.Net and I organized BerettaFest '98 in Cleveland.







original itinerary for BerettaFest'98. I had 17 people show up from ALL over - S Carolina, Georgia, Indiana... and one guy even drove out from Colorado!! I was psyched! In 1998, I packed everything I owned into this car and drove it to California.

3.1L V6, 5spd base model car. For a good while, I had the fastest 1/4 mile on the BerettaNet mailing list, [email protected] They called me Kris "Quickshift" Linquist. 
Sold it in 1999 for $2000. *Total miles put on this car by me: 44,000*
























*Car 4: 1999 328i (1999)*. I leased this car from Jon @ Cutter. "Enthusiast spec": Sport pkg, 5spd, Moonroof, H/K, CD. What else can I say? I autocrossed this car twice. When I turned in the lease in 2002, I knew this wouldn't be my last E46. *Total miles put on this car by me: 42,000*










*Car 5: 1974 Porsche 914 2.0 (2000)*. I owned this car for a short time while I owned the 328i. I orginally bought it to autocross, but never had the time to give it the work it required due to obscene business travel. Sold it ~6 months later. For this short time, I could give women the line, "So baby, want to take the Bimmer or the Porsche?" *Total miles put on this car by me: 3,000*.










*Car 6: 1988 BMW 325is 5spd (E30) (2002)*. When I turned in the lease on my 328i, I wanted to save some money for the time being, so I found this E30. It was truly a needle in a haystack car: Driven by a couple that became too old to drive. Over-maintenanced with full records. Only driven 5,500 miles a year. I did quite a few mods to this car: H&R springs, bilstein shocks, camber plates, UUC SSK, keyless entry. I bought a set of rims and mounted autocross tires on them and started to autocross with the BMW seriously. *Total miles put on this car by me: 30,000*.










*Car 7: 2003 BMW 330i w/ Performance Package (current) (2004)*. I began looking for a 2003 Mystic blue w/ black interior w/ Performance Pkg w/ Nav in early 2004. A CPO car with all the options I wanted showed up at a local dealer. I emailed their internet sales manager, she called me back immediately. They gave it to me for the price I wanted to pay... and I picked it up that night- the same day I found it. Won the 2004 BMWCCA AA-class autocross season in this car. *Total miles put on this car by me so far: 11,000 (in 6 months... and I live 5 miles from work.... eeek! I love this car)*.

Picture: ZHP.jpg

*Bike 1: 1996 Honda VFR750 (2000)*. Bought this bike and totaled it 7 months later when I came around a blind corner on a one-lane road and found a minivan in my lane. Broke my left femur, I was on crutches for 3 1/2 months. *Total miles put on this bike by me: 9,000*.

 Picture: oldvfr.jpg

*Bike 2: 1996 Honda VFR750 (Current) (2001)*. No horrible stories on this one. *Total miles put on this bike by me: 25,000*.

 Picture: Bike4.jpg

Total miles driven or riden in my life: 178,000

+ another ~8000 on my girlfriends car and rental cars around the USA when traveling on business.

Hope you all enjoyed 

-KrisL


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Damn, nice documentation!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish I had been around when you sold the e30. :tsk: 

Alex


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> I wish I had been around when you sold the e30. :tsk:


I wish I would have never sold it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oh, you're one of "those" kind of guys


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I wish I had been around when you sold the e30. :tsk:
> 
> Alex


 :stupid:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Love that E30.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Screw the E30. I wish I'd been around when you sold that Beretta.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> Screw the E30. I wish I'd been around when you sold that Beretta.


 _You're fcuking Baretta and they believe every word, cuz you're super cool._


----------



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

KrisL: very nice review of your rides! I love your current 330iPP!
And, that's a cute disc lock on your wrecked first VFR!

Keep it under a buck30 and between the fences!
GL,md


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

good review of your cars ... now please set one up on your girlfriends and we will need many photo's


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

One question: Did you put the BRC sticker on the E30, or did that come with the car? :angel:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

What the fock is up what the T-bone shifter on the Beretta?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

KrisL said:


> I'm 26 and the 10 yr anniversary of me having my driver's license recently passed.


I'm 28 and the three-year anniversary of me having a driver's license recently passed. (January 15.) :eeps:



·clyde· said:


> _You're fcuking Baretta and they believe every word, cuz you're super cool._


Why do I have to be Mr. Pink?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

j2 said:


> One question: Did you put the BRC sticker on the E30, or did that come with the car? :angel:


heh.. I just found this reply.. only 8 months late...

Anyway, I put it on the car.


----------



## jimb213 (Sep 10, 2004)

jeeez... i'm the same age as you and i only recently bought my second car, ever. My first one was the one my parents bought me when I was 15... a 1995 chevy blazer. put 130k miles on it and sold it to a friend of mine back in april. used it to haul around my various bands' gear all over san antonio, austin, and various other points in texas. it's kinda funny... i could fit all of my last band's equipment (amps, drums, guitars & basses) into the blazer, and my friend can only barely squeeze his drumset into it!

i bought my accord almost a year ago and got it for way under my budget at the time when i was looking at an e36 or two. I have to say, I love the low low car payments, especially after two raises in a year!!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jimb213 said:


> i bought my accord almost a year ago and got it for way under my budget at the time when i was looking at an e36 or two. I have to say, I love the low low car payments, especially after two raises in a year!!


As my employer's CIO says, "It's not about funding; it's about priority."

I'd love low car payments.

...but I love driving more.


----------

